
Medium.com sites everywhere with different domains? - APCarr
Question - why does there seem to be so many different websites, which all seem to be part of medium.com?<p>Time after time I&#x27;ll click a link to some article, realize I&#x27;m on Medium... but it&#x27;s a different domain? Yet it looks exactly the same, and I&#x27;m already logged in?<p>Is is some kind of spam marketing, or a look-alike platform, or...?
======
vfc1
This is part of the medium business model, if you pay a monthly fee, you can
run medium in your own subdomain, as a blogging hosting platform.

This way your readers won't get the whole content blocked with a message and
asking for a $5 usd a month subscription.

The content is now getting blocked via a popup not only by following links via
the medium newsletter, this is happening in organic search results from google
directly.

